# Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen



## 1frage (16. Juli 2009)

*Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Würde sich bitte ein Admin bei mir melden.
Ich möchte meinen Account löschen.


----------



## Oliver (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Erledigt.


----------



## man-89 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

ich auch. wäre das möglich?

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. November 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Es ist möglich.
--> Account gelöscht.


----------



## Low (21. November 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Könnt ihr nicht "einfach" eine Löschfunktion im Kontrollzentrum einfügen.


Passwort eingaben und haken bei "acc löschen"--> man bekommt ne email ---> auf link klicken und acc ist gelöscht?


is nur ne idee^^


----------



## Biosman (21. November 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Warum will man seinen Account Löschen?!?!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. November 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Warum nicht...wenn man nicht mehr zufrieden ist oder sonstwas...


----------



## rabit (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Sowas gibt es hmm?


----------



## Low (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich weiß auch nicht wo das Problem ist 

Einfach nicht mehr einloggen und gut ist^^


----------



## david430 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



Low schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht wo das Problem ist
> 
> Einfach nicht mehr einloggen und gut ist^^



haja vielleicht will er, dass keine daten von ihm gespeichert werden


----------



## Micardware (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen.

Danke!!!!

PS: Ich melde mich neu an & bleib PCGH selbstverständlich treu!!


----------



## nfsgame (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Du kannst deinen Username auch ändern indem du nen Admin anschreibst .


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

lol 

mich bitte nicht löschen nicht das hier noch nen admin löschwütig wird 

und wieso sollte jemand seinen acc löschen wollen ? kann ich nicht verstehen viel zu geil hier wenn man in einem forum wohnen könnte würde ich hier einziehen


----------



## Micardware (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hat sich erledigt, zumindest vorerst bitte erstmal noch nicht löschen, DANKE. 



@ Kaspar: Mir gehts doch auch so, finde Foren, v.a. dieses hier auch spitze und bin regelmäßig online, nur würde ich im Forum einen aktiven Neuanfang starten wollen, und da reicht es nicht den Namen umzuändern.^^  Aber momentan hab ich mich entschieden, doch VORERST diesen eben benutzten Acc zu behalten.


----------



## dronesector (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

mein profil kann aber weg.


----------



## \\alex (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Da ich in letzter Zeit zunehmend schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, würde ich auch sehr gerne meinen Account löschen lassen. Könnte dies bitte ein Admin für mich durchführen?



Biosman schrieb:


> Warum will man seinen Account Löschen?!?!



Weil dann (hoffentlich) keinerlei Daten von mir auf bei PCGH gespeichert sind und weil dann mein Nickname wieder frei ist.


Alex


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Accounts von dronesector + \\alex gelöscht


----------



## Necthor (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

MoinMoin,
man könnte ja alle Accounts die 1 Jahr nicht aufgerufen wurden automatisch löschen.
Das würde die Karteileichen in grenzen halten aber auch die Memberzahl reduzieren.


----------



## herethic (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Die meisten melden sich hier nur an um bei Umfragen teilzunehmen oder den Newsletter zu erhalten,besonders letzere will PCGh nicht verlieren.


----------



## steinz (24. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo, 

bitte meinen Account löschen!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

pcgh ist mit abstand das beste was mir je passiert ist (online foren technisch)

ich war zb. ne zeitlang bei awardfabrik unterwegs aber die jungs dort sind zu sehr mit overclocking beschäftigt.
und für mich persönlich ist das zu monoton und aus diesem grunde hab ich dan auch mein account löschen lassen.

bei pcgh dagegen kann man sich fast über alles austauschen zu dem ist unsere overclocking abteilung auch sehr sehr gut betucht. zb truemonkey der8auer die machen keine halben sachen.

was ich sagen will ist...
mir wird es hier nie langweilig...ausserdem hat pcgh auch nen sucht faktor.
ach ich liebe es einfach. 
fertich aus.


----------



## herethic (24. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

@RaggaMuffin

Sign

Verbringe vielzuviel Zeit hier.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Nicht nur du!


----------



## Genghis99 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Es gibt einen plausiblen Grund, seinen Account löschen zu lassen : Wenn man hier im Forum zuviel Blödsinn verzapft hat und sich dafür schämt.

Eine andere Email Adresse, neu reistrieren - und nichts draus gelernt. Oder hoffentlich doch.

Allerdings -ich benutze meinen "Internet-namen" oder besser meine Online-identität seit vielen Jahren - Google findet unter Genghis99 1000 mal mehr Einträge als unter meinem Klarnamen. Trotzdem muss ich für Nichts schämen - auch wenn ich Manches so nicht nocheinmal sagen oder schreiben würde.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bin mittlerweile auch PCGH süchtig. Das ist das geilste Forum des Planeten! Deutsche rocken!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Warst du denn vorher woanders oder ist es dein erstes Forum?


----------



## mixxed_up (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich war bei Foren, die du am besten nicht wissen möchtest. Nur n00bs da ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Etwa Computer Bild?


----------



## mixxed_up (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Dazu sag ich jetzt mal nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Na ja, das ist auch kein Forum. Ein Forum ist das, was die gesamte Bildschirmfläche benutzt und nicht auf 800 Pixel Breite beschränkt ist.


----------



## windows (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



Kaspar schrieb:


> lol
> 
> mich bitte nicht löschen nicht das hier noch nen admin löschwütig wird
> 
> und wieso sollte jemand seinen acc löschen wollen ? kann ich nicht verstehen viel zu geil hier wenn man in einem forum wohnen könnte würde ich hier einziehen


Dummer Spam Post:
Ich wohn schon hier.

PS: Bitte nicht löschen, das war nur ein dummer Spampost.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hier melden sich bitte ab sofort nur noch User, die möchten, dass ihr Account gelöscht wird.


----------



## laserst (6. April 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

mich bitte löschen!


----------



## ollewa1991 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

hallo


möchte auch das mein Account gelöscht wird....danke


----------



## Keen (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

doch nicht löschen, hab´s mir anders überlegt


----------



## DarthTK (23. April 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen auch löschen! Danke...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. April 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Accounts gelöscht.


----------



## ole88 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

postcounter thread^^

jaja pcgh rockt und ich glaub ich hab aus fehlern gelernt oder mag mich immer noch keiner?^^


----------



## Ati4Life (25. April 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte den Account löschen, danke.


----------



## Caelte (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich möchte bitte auch das mein Account gelöscht wird.


----------



## VIIC (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte Account löschen, Danke.


----------



## tr0nje (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ebenfalls: bitte 1x Account löschen lassen, Danke.


----------



## EinarN (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

In volge einiger Permantente Norglereien was mein rechtschreibung betrifft, das sogar MOD Beginnt zu Drohen mit Maßnahmen möchte ich Bitten den Topic *Enzo Ferrari HTPC** ZU SCHLIESEN und mein Acount zu LÖSCHEN.

*In Zkunft werde ich mal die Finger lassen von den Deutschen Forums und mich in Rumänische forums Aufhalten wo ich die rechtschreibung Perfekt Behersche und mit derartige Spisige NORGLERN wie in den Deutschen Forums nicht mehr zutun habe.


----------



## Fleetcommander (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen. Danke!

Webseite, Forum und die Community sind voll Genial, aber, da ich mich vom PC-spielen an sich verabschiedet habe, benötige ich auch den Account nicht mehr - Quasi wenn schon, denn schon.

Euer Geniales Heft werd ich aber weiterhin lesen, da dieses nicht nur auf PC Spiele und die dazu benötigte Hardware ausgelegt ist, sondern durchaus auch auf weiterführende Dinge wie Technische Aspekte wie z.B. CPU Architekturen oder andere Themen wie HTPC's, Software usw. - Auf gut Deutsch: Es ist alles da was man sich ''Computerfreak'' wünscht.

Weiter so!

MfG


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

So da ich absolut keine Verwendung für dieses Forum habe.  

Bitte ich um löschung meines Account's thx im voraus.


----------



## Kurtch (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

meiner kann auch gelöscht werden.benutz des ganze nur noch sehr wenig

DAnke und ciao


----------



## darklord2712 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte auch löschen.
Dankeschön


----------



## houseofviper (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account und meinen Thread bitte löschen

DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derpuster (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte löschen.


----------



## derpuster (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

kann denn nun mal jemand meinen account löschen, oder sind hier alle im urlaub?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



houseofviper schrieb:


> Meinen Account und meinen Thread bitte löschen
> 
> DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Löschen - ja/nein?

In deinem Thread bist du weiterhin aktiv und kündigst Updates an.


----------



## BlackkJackk (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte account löschen danke


----------



## Moviestyler (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte auch meinen Account und alle von mir angegebenen Daten bitte löschen, danke.


----------



## Dy3DInTh3w00l (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

wäre nett wenn jmd meinen account löschen würde
thx


----------



## Eniac (2. August 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte diesen Account löschen.

Danke


----------



## MiCHii (12. August 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen. Und meinen Thread bitte auch zusätzlich löschen. 

Im Vorraus schon mal vielen Dank. Michi.


----------



## Rosi119 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Moin,
bitte meinen Account löschen


----------



## Mick Jogger (16. August 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen!

danke!


----------



## Mario1983 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Diesen Account bitte löschen, danke.


----------



## Hammerhead (20. August 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Diesen Accout auch bitte löschen!
Danke sehr.


----------



## psyphly (21. August 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte einmal den Virus von meinem Computer löschen. Danke!


----------



## bernder (22. August 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte löschen. Danke


----------



## Nico88 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte meinen account löschen 

danke an den admin der dass erledigt


----------



## Lotipats (25. September 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account und die entsprechenden, dazugehörigen Daten löschen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Redtower (26. September 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account Löschen mit meinen Kompletten Daten!

Mich wundert es nicht, das doch so vile hier Ihr Account Löschen lassen.
Kein wunder, so wie hier gehandhabt wird!

Danke!


----------



## pkay (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo,

Bitte meinen Account inkl. aller privaten Daten und Einstellungen löschen!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kriegsmann (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte meinen Account löschen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Martin inside (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen - danke!


----------



## Sascha.M (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen - danke!


----------



## windows (1. November 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte nicht löschen. Falsch gepostet.


----------



## windows (3. November 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



windows schrieb:


> Bitte nicht löschen. Falsch gepostet.


 Bitte löschen.
Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. November 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Soll der Beitrag oder dein Account gelöscht werden?


----------



## Gast3737 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich möchte gern wissen was passiert wenn der Acc gelöscht wird? Da dies nicht aus dem Thread hervorgeht..


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. November 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Beim "Standardlöschvorgang" wird der Account samt Account-Einstellungen aus der Datenbank gelöscht, die Beiträge bleiben erhalten. Diese können aber nicht mehr Account-spezifisch gesucht werden o.ä.
Es ist nicht möglich, diesen Löschvorgang rückgängig zu machen (ohne das Forum als Ganzes zurückzusetzen - was wir allerdings ganz sicher nicht machen werden, falls es sich jemand anders überlegt hat).


----------



## King Bushido (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich würde meinen Account auch gerne löschen lassen.


----------



## Gast3737 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

ist zwar ein kleiner Aufwand aber ein Vorschlag von mir:

man könnte doch vorher den zu löschenden User in z. B. USER12345(quasi irgend eine Nr.) umbenennen und dann den User löschen..

Und nein ich will nicht gelöscht werden!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Es ist natürlich möglich, den Account-Namen vor dem Durchführen des Löschvorgangs zu ändern, falls sich dies der jeweilige Account-Ersteller wünscht.


----------



## SUSI-Berlin (22. November 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Möchte meinen auch löschen lassen!


----------



## DrNoxx (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte löscht mich.
Hier gibts mir zu viel Konsolen und Handythemen, bin nur wegen PC hier her gekommen.


----------



## Hitman54 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte meinen account löschen danke!!!


----------



## stevetheripper (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

meinen bitte auch löschen

war nett hier damals, beschäftige mich nur nicht mehr mit all den themen hier.
viel erfolg weiterhin

lg


----------



## FendtPower90 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo, mich bitte auch löschen, bin im Hifi-Breich besser aufgehoben. Aber ihr habt trotzdem ein nettes Angebot.

Gruß Fendtpower90


----------



## guntergeh (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen löschen. 

Danke.


----------



## Dr.-Ing. Ivo Robotnik (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo lieber Admin,

könntest Du mich auch löschen?

danke im Voraus


----------



## kuhwaran (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich möchte meine Account löschen.
Danke


----------



## Eagleeye (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo,

wenn ein Admin meinen Account löschen könnte wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße
Eagleeye


----------



## McLee (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Mein Account bitte löschen.

Hier wird mir Apple zu sehr gepuscht. Kann es einfach nicht mehr sehen ...

PCGH noch weiter hin viel Erfolg.


----------



## Namez (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte löschen


----------



## Aggi63 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Account bitte löschen. Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich will hier auch nicht mehr länger angemeldet sein.


----------



## Headologic (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte um eine Namensänderung in "Headologic" oder löscht meinen Acc damit ich mich neu anmelde. Seit paar Tagen wart ich auf die Ausführung meines beschriebenen Wunsches o.O

Danke


----------



## knoedelfan (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte um Löschung des Accounts "knoedelfan". Die von mir verfassten Threadbeiträge müssen ab nun den Account "Gast" tragen. Der Nickname "knoedelfan" darf nicht mehr erkenntlich sein.


----------



## Singularity (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Account bitte löschen. Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. März 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



knoedelfan schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Löschung des Accounts "knoedelfan". Die von mir verfassten Threadbeiträge müssen ab nun den Account "Gast" tragen. Der Nickname "knoedelfan" darf nicht mehr erkenntlich sein.


Der Nickname "Gast" ist bereits vergeben - anderer Vorschlag?


----------



## Zockkind (2. März 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte auch löschen !


----------



## Schnulle (11. März 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte um die Löschung dieses Accounts. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dude-01 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich wäre auch sehr erfreut wenn ihr meinen Account löschen könntet.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## Jonas1992 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Löscht mal bitte meinen Account mit dem Benutzernamen: Jonas1992. Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## kArIkAtUr (26. März 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen!


----------



## killuah (26. März 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

mich bitte auch löschen, danke schön.


----------



## hakunamatata (26. März 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account: hakunamatata ebenfalls löschen. Danke!


----------



## serafen (1. April 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Account löschen.


----------



## Anästhetika (6. April 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte mein Acc. löschen.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (7. April 2011)

Bitte meinen Account löschen!


----------



## BenF (9. April 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen bitte auch löschen, danke!


----------



## gHenkel (12. April 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen auch löschen!! Vielen Dank!


----------



## seed40 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

mein Account auch löschen danke


----------



## Lachs666 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen


----------



## fossibaer (24. April 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo,

bitte um Löschung des Accounts!

Danke


----------



## Q _ (30. April 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen!

Danke!


----------



## Gast1919 (30. April 2011)

Ich bitte um Löschung des Accounts "youcefdar".
Die von mir verfassten Threadbeiträge sollen ab nun den Account "Anonym" tragen.
Der Nickname "youcefdar" darf nicht mehr erkenntlich sein.
Danke.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Möchte meinen Acc löschen lassen
Vorher mal fix in "Gast3737" umbenennen..


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Wie lange dauert das hier mit dem Löschen?

Vergesst bei der ganzen Hecktik bitte nicht meinen Usernamen umzubennen...z.B. in Gast**** (*=irgendeine Zahl) ich möchte nicht, dass man sieht wer die Beiträge verfasst hatte...


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Dieser Thread ist für User gedacht, die ihren Account löschen lassen wollen. Alles andere habe ich gerade entfernt.

@Jason

Nur die Admins haben Rechte zum Löschen von Accounts. Und die haben normale Geschäftszeiten. Samstag, Sonntag gehört im Zweifel nicht dazu.


----------



## HAWX (8. Mai 2011)

@Pokerclock Das war doch aber ein gerechtfertigtes Problem! Wenn der obige User Sachen in MP anbietet die er nicht verschickt und damit die User verarscht sollte man doch zumindest so lange warten bis das Problem geloest wird


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist für User gedacht, die ihren Account löschen lassen wollen. Alles andere habe ich gerade entfernt.
> 
> @Jason
> 
> Nur die Admins haben Rechte zum Löschen von Accounts. Und die haben normale Geschäftszeiten. Samstag, Sonntag gehört im Zweifel nicht dazu.


 
Ich wollte doch bitte nur darauf aufmerksam machen das er ein Betrüger ist...daher bitte ich diesen Post da zu lassen wo er ist, bevor "Beweismaterial" gelöscht wird. Gemeint war---->youcefdar Was meinst du warum er so dringlich will das sein Account gelöscht wird. Ist denke ich eher eine Sache eines Admins...nicht böse nehmen lieber Pokerclock.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/45390-youcefdar.html


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Dann klärt das bitte außerhalb des Threads. Hier geht es nur um formale Löschungswünsche. Öffentliche Frustausbrüche inkl. Beleidigungen sind unerwünscht.

Die persönlichen Nachrichten an Admins sind nur zwei Klicks und ein paar Schläge auf der Tastatur entfernt. So schwer wird das wohl nicht sein.

Davon abgesehen ist immer noch der rechtliche, der sicherste Weg. Der führt sicherlich nicht durch diesen Thread durch. Wenn noch mehr Klärungsbedarf besteht, dann ab sofort per PN.


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich möglich, den Account-Namen vor dem Durchführen des Löschvorgangs zu ändern, falls sich dies der jeweilige Account-Ersteller wünscht.


 
Heisst das im klartext man kann sein User Namen nur bei der Löschung änderung oder auch einmal so? (find meinen Nick ätzend)


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Nicks können auch nur Admins verändern, also einfach einen anschreiben!


----------



## Kusanar (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nicks können auch nur Admins verändern, also einfach einen anschreiben!


 
Jaja, das hab ich schon einmal probiert, mir hat damals keiner geantwortet... ich hab mich dann einfach mal mit meinem "neuen" Namen abgefunden


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich hab PCGH_Stephan kontaktiert aber nicht nur wegen dem Namen ich gehe mal das von aus das man alles mit einem "Abwasch" abwickelt


----------



## siru (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte meinen Account löschen, Danke


----------



## Arneb (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Account löschen.


----------



## daeliks (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte meinen account inkl. aller daten löschen.


----------



## Resax (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

kann man auch seinen acc umbennen.

Hubschrabschrab wäre gut.


----------



## daeliks (4. Juni 2011)

daeliks schrieb:
			
		

> bitte meinen account inkl. aller daten löschen.



wie lange dauert das löschen noch?


----------



## daeliks (4. Juni 2011)

Sobald Ihr meinen account gelöscht habt, dürft Ihr auch dieses posting sofort löschen.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Die Administration wird eure Accounts schon löschen. Allerdings haben auch die wie die meisten Berufstätigen auch, Geschäftszeiten. Wartet also bitte noch bis Montag.

Bis dahin erwarte ich nach wie vor ein höfliches Miteinander. Beleidigungen gehören garantiert nicht dazu.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meine Aussage bezog sich auf heute und morgen. Was davor war, weiß ich nicht. Bin kein Angestellter von Computec. Krankheit, Urlaub etc. alles möglich. Immer ruhig Blut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



Resax schrieb:


> kann man auch seinen acc umbennen.
> 
> Hubschrabschrab wäre gut.


 
Admins können das, schreibt einfach PCGH_Stephan an, der macht das dann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Allgemein wäre noch anzumerken: Jeder Nutzer kann seine Profilinformationen beliebig ändern/löschen und jeder Nutzer kann bislang -wenn er denn darauf besteht, archivierte Diskussionen zu vernichten- den Inhalt seiner Posts zu löschen.
Das einzige, wofür ihr einen Admin braucht, ist das entfernen des Benutzernamens aus der Kartei. Sollte jemand dieses extrem wichtig und dringend finden, kann ich ihm anbieten, den Account vorsorglich zu sperren. Das würde verhindern, dass der Account über Suchfunktion,... gefunden werden kann. (aber man könnte natürlich auch nicht mehr posten - wobei daran ja wohl eh kein Interesse besteht)

P.S.:
Es bringt auf alle Fälle nichts, hier im Thread Streß zu machen. Wenn die Admins wegen Heftabgabe,... keine Zeit haben, in den Thread zu gucken, dann haben sie keine. Man kann es per pm/mail versuchen, wenn es dringender als wichtige Arbeit ist, aber sonst muss man halt warten. Es gibt nirgendwo eine Löschgarantie.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo, wenn man die Inhalte seiner Posts löscht, sinkt dann auch die anzahl der Beiträge unter dem Benutzerbild ?


----------



## Gast1919 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Möchte meinen Acc löschen lassen
Bitte in  "Gast****" umbenennen..
z.B Gast1919

 (*=irgendwelche Zahlen)

Es soll nicht mehr erkennbar sein, von wem die Post's waren.

Danke


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Angelegenheiten aus dem MP und zwischen einzelnen Usern haben hier nix zu suchen. Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## mia79 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen!!!!!!!!!!! DANKE.


----------



## Gast8888 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Möchte meinen Acc löschen lassen
Bitte in  "Gast****" umbenennen..
z.B Gast8888

 (*=irgendwelche Zahlen)

Es soll nicht mehr erkennbar sein, von wem die Post's waren.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

*Bitte um eine Löschung meines ACC's !
Und auch des Namens !
Danke*


----------



## feivel (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

mich bitte auch löschen,

danke^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0001 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte um die Löschung meines Accounts, sowie des Namens des Accounts.
Danke!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte um die Löschung meines Accounts, sowie des Namens des Accounts.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich hab genug. 

Meinen Account Löschen da ich in keinen Forum mehr aktiv sein möchte was dermaßen Falsch in mancher Hinsicht ist.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Was passiert mit den Daten (zb. Bench Bilder) die man hier Hochgeladen hat ... werden die auch gelöscht, wenn der ACC gelöscht wird ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Beiträge und deren Anhänge bleiben standardmäßig erhalten. Die Daten, die gelöscht werden, sind die jeweiligen Account-Daten, also z. B. die E-Mail-Adresse, mit der man sich registriert hat und ggf. Mitteilungen z. B. über neue Private Nachrichten erhält, das Registrierungsdatum und so weiter - also im Prinzip alles, was nicht öffentlich in Form eines Beitrags im Forum zu sehen war zzgl. Profil-Individualisierungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Kann man denn auch alles löschen lassen oder ist der Aufwand für euch zu groß?


----------



## Falk (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann man denn auch alles löschen lassen oder ist der Aufwand für euch zu groß?


 
Nein, es wird nur die Verknüpfung von Usernamen zu Posting aufgelöst. Sonst würden auch zu viele Threads keinen Sinn mehr ergeben. Wieso, willst du uns verlassen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



Falk schrieb:


> Nein, es wird nur die Verknüpfung von Usernamen zu Posting aufgelöst. Sonst würden auch zu viele Threads keinen Sinn mehr ergeben. Wieso, willst du uns verlassen?


Da hat PCGH-Stephan etwas anderes behauptet. 
Wenn es gewünscht wird, werden alle Beiträge eines Users gelöscht, zumindest laut ihm.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

So es ist soweit...ich möchte hiermit bitte veranlassen das mein Account komplett gelöscht wird...meine Alben werde ich noch schnell selber löschen da deren Inhalt meiner ist, und ich alle Rechte etc besitze...ich möchte nochmal danke an alle sagen die hier JAHRELANG echt alles gegeben haben...ich sage auf wiedersehen. Bitte einfach alles löschen was möglich ist...

Mfg $.Crackpipeboy.$


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> So es ist soweit...ich möchte hiermit bitte veranlassen das mein Account komplett gelöscht wird...meine Alben werde ich noch schnell selber löschen da deren Inhalt meiner ist, und ich alle Rechte etc besitze...ich möchte nochmal danke an alle sagen die hier JAHRELANG echt alles gegeben haben...ich sage auf wiedersehen. Bitte einfach alles löschen was möglich ist...
> 
> Mfg $.Crackpipeboy.$


 
Nicht vergessen bitte!


----------



## der8auer (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Wie kommts? (wenn man fragen darf)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



der8auer schrieb:


> Wie kommts? (wenn man fragen darf)


 
Darf man...hier laufen einige Dinge (auch wenn ich nicht immer betroffen bin) mit die ich einfach nicht umgehen kann/möchte...ich bin einfach nichtmehr glücklich hier und kann mich mit einigen Dingen/Verhaltensweisen nicht abfinden.

Und nochmal: Bitte meinen Account löschen.


----------



## Falk (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Darf man...hier laufen einige Dinge (auch wenn ich nicht immer betroffen bin) mit die ich einfach nicht umgehen kann/möchte...ich bin einfach nichtmehr glücklich hier und kann mich mit einigen Dingen/Verhaltensweisen nicht abfinden.
> 
> Und nochmal: Bitte meinen Account löschen.


 
Ich habe der Bitte entsprochen.


----------



## Anbiorix (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte mein account löschen, danke


----------



## widder0815 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte auch Löschen ... Danke


----------



## viliri (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## CADharsis (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen account bitte löschen! Danke!


----------



## Chris_1982 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich möchte meinen Account auch löschen lassen. Danke


----------



## syn0ox (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen bitte auch löschen. Danke!


----------



## Blutstoff (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Möchte auch gern gelöscht werden, bitte. Danke!


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

*Bitte um eine Löschung meines ACC's !
Und auch des Namens ! 
Danke*


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0004 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

*Bitte um eine Löschung meines ACC's !
Und auch des Namens ! 
Danke*


----------



## Jimmy099 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

möchte auch gelöscht werden. danke im voraus


----------



## chiller (7. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Einmal bitte Account löschen


----------



## -noXare- (9. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich möchte meinen Account löschen! Danke im Voraus!


----------



## schlappe89 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte account löschen. Danke


----------



## refraiser (18. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich denke, die Zeit ist gekommen, mein Account kann entfernt werden.


----------



## _Fusion_ (28. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen.
Danke!

Ps.: Weiter so!


----------



## das_feuer (29. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Auch bitte löschen


----------



## ironfist (30. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

*Bitte meinen account auch löschen.*


----------



## Resax (31. August 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

---,,,


----------



## +Flori+ (5. September 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte Account löschen.


----------



## Hansaplast (6. September 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte account löschen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. September 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte den Virus von meinem PC löschen und den Account in Gast XXXX umbenennen ... die Zeit ist gekommen diesen Spielplatz zu verlassen!


----------



## Mental Gear (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account und sämtliche damit verbundene Daten löschen. Danke.
Grund: Totalverseuchung eurer Seite durch Twatter und Facefuck und das unterirdische Niveau der Kommentare. Die meisten haben nicht mal das Wissen wie man Deutsch schreibt, 70% Rechtschreibkrüppel.

Zum Abschluß noch: Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein 'Bitte Account löschen' zu kommentieren? Gehirnamputiert? Speichellecker? *Sich mit Grausen abwendend*

_Die Majorität der Dummen ist unüberwindbar und für alle Zeiten  gesichert. Der Schrecken ihrer Tyrannei ist indessen gemildert durch Mangel an Konsequenz._


----------



## razor5000 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte Account löschen ... ich brauch nen anderen Namen im Forum ;D (bei 1nem Post macht das ja nix aus)


----------



## Paripah (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte Account löschen, Danke.


----------



## Koyote (15. Oktober 2011)

/////Bitte keine Löschung des Acounts, PN an Admin beachten!


----------



## B00 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen Danke


----------



## marc-sedino@gmx.de (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte meine acc auch löschen.danke


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



razor5000 schrieb:


> Bitte Account löschen ... ich brauch nen anderen Namen im Forum ;D (bei 1nem Post macht das ja nix aus)


Wie schon via PN gefragt: Welcher Benutzername soll es sein? Das Löschen eines Accounts ist nicht erforderlich, ich kann Accounts umbenennen.


----------



## Creep1972 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo Stephan, aufgrund unüberbrückbarer Differenzen mit euren Modi´s und fadenscheinigen Begründungen, möchte ich Dich höflichst bitten, meinen Account inklusive sämtlicher Posts in eurem Forum, zu löschen. Ist leider zuviel Kindergarten geworden. 
Liebe Grüße,
Creep1972


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

@Creep1972: Das Löschen des Accounts ist kein Thema, die Beiträge löschen wir allerdings nicht mehr, sofern keine besondere geistige Schöpfung und damit Werkqualität vorliegt, da sonst Diskussions-Threads mitunter nur noch schwer nachzuvollziehen sind oder ihren Sinn verlieren, wenn sämtliche Beiträge eines Users fehlen. Falls du bei bestimmten Beiträgen Werkqualität gegeben siehst, schick mir am besten die Links zu den Einzelbeiträgen und ich prüfe das. Falls nicht, gib mir bitte trotzdem Bescheid, damit ich die Löschung des Accounts aus der Datenbank vornehmen kann.


----------



## Jascha82 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte Acoount Löschen !


----------



## Jan 1984 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hi,
war nett bei euch, aber:
*Bitte Account löschen.*
Danke
MfG


----------



## HIIMHERE (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hey,
bitte löscht mein Account.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## eldabljuiburnah (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte Account löschen!

Dank im Voraus und alles Gute,
eldab


----------



## Nightspeed (2. November 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen und wenns irgendwie geht auch bitte dieses Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...nightspeeds-black-dream-silverstone-ft01.html

wäre mir sehr wichtig.

Danke


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (8. November 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen account bitte nicht löschen. Meine Freundin hatte sich den spaß erlaubt als ich gerade nicht am Pc war.


----------



## Koma 3000 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hello!

Bitte meinen Acc löschen.

Vielen Dank!

Grüße


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. November 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich meinen Acc löschen lasse, bleibt da mein jetziger Name oder geht das in Gast über?


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Nachdem was ich im Thread gelesen habe kannst du dir das selbst aussuchen.
Wenn er umbenannt werden soll musst du es reinschreiben.


----------



## Wolfdale1502 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte auch löschen.

Danke


----------



## tomatoes (29. November 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte ebenfalls um Löschung des Accounts UND Löschung der Daten.

Danke.


----------



## Gast_0001 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte um die Löschung meines Accounts sowie die Umbenennung meines Namens in "Gast". Danke!


----------



## Gast_0002 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hier auch bitte. Ich bitte um die Löschung meines Accounts sowie die Umbenennung meines Namens in "Gast".
Das Niveau der Seite ist einfach immer schlechter geworden. Ich reg mich nur noch auf und verpasse alle spannenden News zwischen dem Dumm-Müll. Scha(n)de! Trotzdem: Schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## lx1 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte ebenfalls um Löschung meines Accounts.

Danke.


----------



## DerNachbar (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich möchte das ihr mein acc löscht will hör nicht mehr angemeldet sein


----------



## Aldyjumper (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte löschen.
Danke!


----------



## HerrSeitenwind (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte komplett löschen. Merci


----------



## HeyBo (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich möchte hier auch gelöscht werden.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte um Löschung meines Account.


----------



## Xel'Naga (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Erbitte die *löschung meines Accounts*, 
und auch die dauerhafte *Löschung der Email Adresse*,
und bitte keine weitergabe von Daten an dritte - Danke !
______________________________________________

*Grund* (wenn es interessiert, was ich stark hoffe) *:*

*Leider* muss ich diesen schritt tätigen weil es sonst keinen effektiven Protest gegen euren Werbewahnsinn gibt, denn auf Kritik von zahlreichen eurer User hört ihr nicht !
Nicht nur die störenden Werbebanner die oft auch nichts mit PC Hardware oder PC Spiele oder gar mit Elektronik zu tun haben stört mich, sondern auch die Werbung zwischen den News auf der Main, diese Werbung bei den News ist mir einfach zu penetrant geworden.
Wenn ich mich an die Zeit vor noch einigen Jahren erinnere wo man noch auf Kernthemen gesetzt hat, und Werbemenge akzeptabel war, und mit heute vergleiche ist der unterschied gigantisch, die Verschlechterung ist auch für Laien deutlich sichtbar.
Von *PC* *G*ames *H*ardware ist man hier leider immer mehr abgekommen, nun diktiert Werbung das geschehen auf der Main.
Selbst einige Moderatoren haben sich schon offen gegen den Werbewahnsinn gestellt, selbst die werden teilweise ignoriert.
Auch mit einen Werbeblocker komme ich hier nicht zur ruhe weil Werbung einfach überall ist.

Ich bin schon seit längerem in einem anderen Forum aktiv wo ich zufriedener bin in Bezug auf Werbung, daher benötige ich diesen Account nicht mehr.

Ich werde weiterhin euer Heft kaufen da ich schon seit vielen Jahren mit eurem Heft zufrieden bin, aber das kann sich natürlich auch schnell ändern !



> Ich hoffe das der Beitrag nicht gelöscht wird (wegen zu offener Kritik die sich die User normalerweise nicht erlauben dürfen) das andere sehen warum ich gegangen bin.


Melde mich hiermit ab...
Wünsche Gesundheit und Frieden !
Xel'Naga


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte um Löschung meines Account.


----------



## Vale_46 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte um Löschung meines Account.


----------



## Else62 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo,

bitte meinen Account und sämtliche Daten löschen. Ich bitte um eine Bestätigung.

Vielen Dank


----------



## JUSN (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich möcht gern mein account löschen.


----------



## dominikroyal (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte auch um die löschung meines accounts

Danke!


----------



## mempi (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte löscht meinen Account und alle hinterlegten Daten von mir.

Danke!


----------



## Fräulein_Nordlicht (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte ebenfalls um Löschung meines Accounts. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Robs (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte auch um Löschung meines Accounts!


----------



## Molepropf (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Auch einmal bitte löschen ;D


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bin dann mal weg.Bitte alle Daten von mir löschen


----------



## Marcel600 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo,

bitte meinen Account löschen.

MFG:


----------



## Klein_Babe (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich möchte meinen account löschen lassen bedanken könnt ihr euch bei forumdeluxx die mich gerade wegen nichts gebannt haben, ich war da nur ganz friedlich aktiv ich werde Goldie775 aus dem Forum anzeigen aber diesmal wirklich.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Mir ist es wirklich schnurzpiepegal, weshalb jemand möchte, dass ein Account gelöscht wird, aber deine Begründung ist die seltsamste, die mir je untergekommen ist.

Problem in einem Forum --> Account in einem anderen Forum löschen lassen = "Hä?"


----------



## Klein_Babe (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ist mir scheiss egal du furz lösch meinen account gefälligst hier verkehrt teilsweise das letzte abschaumgesoxe mit dem scheiss forum doch nicht mehr


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bei einer so gewählten Ausdrucksweise und vorbildlichen Rechtschreibung nach der lediglich sechsten Bearbeitung des erstaunlich umfangreichen und schwer zu ergründenden Beitrags ist es mir ein Rätsel, wie die Kollegen von Hardwareluxx eine Sperre durchführen konnten.


----------



## Kradath (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Einmal löschen bitte, danke!


----------



## Hanseat (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Einmal löschen bitte.
Mich nervt dieses " Rechtschreibung-Gezanke"
Ist ja wie im Kindergarten hier.


----------



## Ceyone (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hi,

bitte löschen!
Danke.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

So, lange angekündigt, jetzt ist die Zeit gekommen 
Meinen dann auch bitte löschen und in Gast1111 oder so umbenennen.

mfg

Edit
*hust*?


----------



## Gast1324 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

löschen, da das Niveau mancher Mitglieder ins bodenlose gefallen ist.

Umbenennen auch am bestens in Gast1324 oder so 

PS: War dennoch eine schöne Zeit und es gab auch eine Menge netter und hilfsbereiter Mitglieder


----------



## Zirkulator (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen!

Danke!

Ps.: Euer Heft ist großartig!


----------



## BlackRockShooter (4. März 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Acc löschen, möcht aber keine Gründe angeben! 

Danke euch...


----------



## Gast 9973 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte löscht meinen Account und nennt meinen Namen in Gast 9973!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hademe (15. März 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Account löschen bitte.


----------



## nille (22. März 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte ebenfalls löschen, danke!


----------



## Gast3456 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte löscht meinen Account! 
Umbenennen in Gast3456!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## speedroady (6. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte löscht meinen Account (speedroady)! 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Madz (10. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte Account inkl aller Daten, Mailadressen etc löschen! Danke!


----------



## sysprep (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

*Bitte Account inkl aller Daten, Mailadressen etc löschen! Danke! 						*


----------



## DByron (14. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte auch löschen inklusive aller Daten, der Mailaddresse usw. - Danke -

*Stephan Edit:* Notiz an mich selbst - vorerst nicht löschen


----------



## Gast7777 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen dazu meinen Namen Ändern in Angie_Baby oder wenn nicht geht in Gast7777

Bitte auch um löschen von allen meiner Daten Mailadressen sowie allen meiner Beiträge


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Die Beiträge löschen wir nur dann, wenn eine besondere  geistige Schöpfung und damit Werkqualität vorliegt, da sonst  Diskussions-Threads mitunter nur noch schwer nachzuvollziehen sind oder  ihren Sinn verlieren, wenn sämtliche Beiträge eines Users fehlen. Falls  du bei bestimmten Beiträgen Werkqualität gegeben siehst, schick mir am  besten die Links zu den Einzelbeiträgen und ich prüfe das.


----------



## Gast7777 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ok aber meinen Namen umändern in Gast7777 geht oder?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ja, das geht.

Allerdings muss ich um etwas Geduld bitten, da wir im Hintergrund Wartungsarbeiten durchführen und mir die Lösch-Funktion derzeit leider nicht zur Verfügung steht. (Aus dem Grund hast du mir vorhin auch keine PN schicken können.) 

Ich werde die Umbenennung und Account-Löschung vornehmen, sobald mir die Funktionen wieder zur Verfügung stehen - wann das der Fall ist, können wir leider noch nicht absehen.


----------



## Gast7777 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ok und schonmal danke dafür.


----------



## tryptophan (17. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Löscht bitte meinen Account. Vielen Dank.


----------



## dertobiii (17. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Mich bitte in dertobiii umbenennen


----------



## Impact (18. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Diesen Account bitte inklusive aller Daten löschen.
Danke.


----------



## maaad111086 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo, bitte meinen Account komplett löschen!
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Again (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account inklusive aller Daten löschen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## WotansKrieger91 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen kompletten Account löschen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## nilz (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account inklusive aller Daten und Beiträge löschen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## XandiS (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account inklusive aller Daten und Beiträge löschen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Ichmich (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hiermit bitte ich um Löschung meines Accounts.
Bitte bestätigen Sie mir die Löschung per Email.

Meine geposteten Inhalte können erhalten bleiben. Jeglicher Bezug zu meiner Emailadresse ist zu entfernen.


----------



## Mr. Moody (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Account bitte löschen! Danke.


----------



## Falk (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Accounts soweit gelöscht, diejenigen die sich per Mail gemeldet haben werden gerade abgearbeitet.


----------



## SniXo (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account inklusive aller Daten löschen!
keine lust das wieder hacker Daten abgreifen...

Danke


----------



## Kopat (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Mein Account ebenfalls BITTE LÖSCHEN, Danke


----------



## aemkeisdna (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account auch BITTE Löschen


----------



## Holdman (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte auch löschen


----------



## Steve191094 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte auch löschen


----------



## www.ww (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte löschen


----------



## Chicho (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte darum, meinen Account inklusive aller Daten und Beiträge (also komplett) zu löschen! Danke


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



Chicho schrieb:


> Beiträge


Siehe: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...en-account-loeschen-lassen-6.html#post4134705


----------



## Oetzip (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hallo, würde meinen Account auch gern löschen lassen!


----------



## PyRoo (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen!

Danke!


----------



## Scarecrow143 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte löscht meinen Account komplett.

Danke.


----------



## Normahl (20. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

BITTE meinen Account auch löschen! Danke


----------



## hatsuk (21. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen. Danke.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Aufgrund _[unnötige Beleidigungen]_, bitte ich höflichst um die Löscung und Anonymisierung meines Accounts.  Ach ... und bitte löscht meine Mailadresse aus der Datenbank.


----------



## jo-ker (23. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen, danke


----------



## econaut (23. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account ebenfalls löschen, danke!


----------



## Damokles (24. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich möchte auch das mein account gelöscht wird! danke


----------



## GRAW_Ghost (26. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Bitte auch löschen danke


----------



## sbkenzo (26. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Account löschen bitte.


----------



## dedavid95 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account und alle gespeicherten Daten von mir löschen. 

Danke!


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0001 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hi, bitte höflichst um die Löschung und Anonymisierung meines Accounts. Ach ... und bitte löscht meine Mailadresse aus der Datenbank. GG Bolti94

Danke!


----------



## skdiggy (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte löschen ! 

Danke


----------



## Pal_Calimero (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich möchte ebenfalls mein Account löschen.  Vielen Dank.


----------



## Schudukduk (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Relikt aus alten Zeiten, bitte auch weg damit. Email-Adresse etc. auch direkt aus der Datenbank löschen, wenn das nicht ohnehin gemacht wird


----------



## zeraphinchen (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte auch löschen. Danke.


----------



## hafi020493 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen bitte auch löschen


----------



## Jonas_E. (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte die Admins darum, meinen Account "Demonhackz" zu löschen, da ich mir einen neuen Account mit einem neuen Namen erstellen möchte. Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Du musst keinen neuen Account anlegen. Ich kann deinen aktuellen Account einfach umbenennen, wenn du mir den gewünschten Namen verrätst.


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Mein Account auch bitte löschen. kein bock mehr hier


----------



## Micha77 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

ich gehe. löscht mich mal


----------



## Breymja (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte auch mein Konto vollständig entfernen.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Acc löschen, solang ihr hier diese Gescheiterten Persönlichkeiten ihre möchtegern Macht auspielen will ich nichts mit dem Forum zutun haben.

/edit volle Löschung bitte, keine Emailadressen usw behalten .. ALLES WEG!


----------



## hysterix (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen bitte auch löschen inkl e-mail usw! Danke


----------



## Harrydries297 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

ich möchte meinen acc bitte auch löschen lassen


----------



## XiaDao (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen auch löschen, außer ich bekommen meine Marktplatz Rechte wieder


----------



## _Governator_ (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account vollständig löschen. Danke


----------



## webwebber (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte meinen account löschen!!


----------



## lompu (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account inklusive aller zugehöriger Daten löschen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Killer Mandarine (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account löschen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Silli157 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

hi.
bitte löscht meinen account auch.
danke!
S.


----------



## Gast7890 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte auch löschen und umbenennen in Gast7890 oder ähnliches.

Danke!


----------



## onslaught (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

kann mich ja immernoch einloggen 

Meinen Account bitte löschen, oder muss ich auch über 10 Jahre warten, wie auf die Email von PC-Games. ? 

Bitte ALLES löschen.

Danke


----------



## Fuzi0n (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte auch mein Konto KOMPLETT löschen.



Micha77 schrieb:


> ich gehe. löscht mich mal, nur idioten hier, halten sich alle für besonders schlau!


 So ist das. Das Forum wurde mittlerweile von Idioten mit einem IQ < 90 unterwandert. Weg mit dem Konto!


----------



## ad_ (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Mein Konto bitte auch KOMPLETT löschen. Danke


----------



## >>>Count<<< (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte ebenfalls hiermit um die löschung meines Accounts sowie der dazugehörigen Daten, Danke schonmal dafür im vorraus an euch liebes PCGH-TEAM. Werde trotz löschung meines Acc´s weiterhin treuer leser bleiben


----------



## .jEN (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte löschen..


----------



## gpanda (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte account löschen danke


----------



## IcE*T (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte ebenfalls account löschen.


----------



## Kamper (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte auch meinen Acc löschen. Danke!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.07.2012 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich schließe mich an.
Bitte alles löschen Inklusive dem Nick-name
vielen Dank


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Einmal Löschen bitte und Namen umbenennen ist Gast12348

Danke


----------



## Erzgebirge (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte mich auch Löschen aber vorher meinen Namen umändern in Erzgebirge


----------



## Account gelöscht am 23.07.2012 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Acc löschen und in Gast umbennen....
Das Niveau ist hier zu hoch für mich


----------



## jac (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Moin.
Bitte meinen Account inkl. aller Daten löschen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## persu (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte mein Account mit allen Berichten und sämtlichen daten löschen
Danke


----------



## stoch (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

bitte auch meinen account löschen lassen
Danke


----------



## Stixx (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Account löschen und Namen in Stixx ändern. Danke


----------



## chris92 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Account bitte löschen!

Danke


----------



## cyphermax (8. August 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account incl.Nickname,Emailadresse und sonstiger persönlicher Daten löschen.Danke.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 13.08.2012 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Mein Konto bitte auch KOMPLETT löschen und UMBENENNEN! danke


----------



## Fünfeck (11. August 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte Account komplett löschen. Danke.


----------



## Jagiełło (16. August 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

*EDIT:* Aktuell brauche ich den Acc doch noch, ein neuer "Antrag" folgt demnächst.


----------



## PC GAMER (26. August 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

*EDIT:* Ich kann das Forum nicht verlassen , meine Freunde zur liebe


----------



## Jagiełło (27. August 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte incl. aller Daten löschen. Danke.


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen1 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account (AkakusvonRuegen1) komplett löschen. Danke


----------



## Eylisia (29. August 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte diesen Account incl. aller Daten vollständig löschen. Und nicht so ein halbgares deaktivieren des Accounts.


----------



## hell4you (29. August 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte um Löschung sämtlicher Informationen zu diesem Account auf allen Computec-Plattformen und Umbenennung in Gast18309. 

Danke

*Edit PCGH_Stephan:* Zum Löschen freigegeben


----------



## Cook2211 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

EDIT:

Nach einem Telefonat mit einem anderen User bin ich zunächst mal davon überzeugt worden, meinen Account inaktiv zu setzen, was ich dann auch beantragen werde. Deswegen: Bitte NOCH nicht löschen....


----------



## Hosty (20. September 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

-----


----------



## ColdFusion (21. September 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte um *Löschung* sämtlicher Informationen zu diesem Account auf allen Computec-Plattformen:

Account auf PCGH: "ColdFusion"
Computec-Netzwerk Haupt-Account "ColdFusion1"

Beide Löschen!!!

Danke im Voraus

*Edit PCGH_Stephan:* Zum Löschen freigegeben


----------



## Peroxable (21. September 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Hey, Ich möchte meinen Account und alles in ihm drum herum löschen lassen, Danke!

*Edit PCGH_Stephan:* Zum Löschen freigegeben


----------



## Profikuehl (24. September 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte den seit der neuen Webseite nicht mehr funktionierenden Account 'kühlprofi' komplett löschen mit allen Referenzen usw.
Ich melde mich von nun an mit Profikuehl an. 

R.I.P kühlprofi *heul* 

Mfg Profikuehl


----------



## x2sound (25. September 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account mit allem drum und dran komplett löschen.


Danke

*Edit PCGH_Stephan:* Zum Löschen freigegeben


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*



Profikuehl schrieb:


> Bitte den seit der neuen Webseite nicht mehr funktionierenden Account 'kühlprofi'



Was ist denn damit (im Detail)?


----------



## Existic (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meinen Account in Gast o.Ä. umbenennen und komplett löschen.
Danke!


----------



## Scream2 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte diesen Account mit allen Daten vollständig löschen inkl. Newsletter Abmeldung. Danke.

*Edit PCGH_Stephan:* Zum Löschen freigegeben


----------



## Itzcoatl (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Ich bitte um die Löschung dieses Accounts.

*Edit PCGH_Stephan:* Zum Löschen freigegeben


----------



## dluxx (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Man braucht die Kommentare nicht mehr zu lesen, da das Forum von Fanboys unterwandert wurde - und die Mods tun nichts dagegen (weil die meisten selbst Fanboys sind). Tja.

BITTE MEIN KONTO LÖSCHEN. News lesen reicht. 

*Edit PCGH_Stephan:* Zum Löschen freigegeben


----------



## masT3rOD (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Bitte meine Account löschen!

*Edit PCGH_Stephan:* Zum Löschen freigegeben


----------



## sofapflunzer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Meinen Account bitte auch löschen ! 

Danke

*Edit PCGH_Stephan:* Zum Löschen freigegeben


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen*

Wir haben einen neuen Thread für Löschanträge. Bitte meldet euch ab sofort dort, falls ihr möchtet, dass euer Account gelöscht wird: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...h-moechte-meinen-account-loeschen-lassen.html

Offene Löschanträge aus diesem Thread werden von uns noch bearbeitet.

*Thread geschlossen*


----------

